# The "In-Car" DVR Thread



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been seriously thinking about getting a blackbox camera for the car, driving seems to be getting worse everywhere and i'm sure it won't be long before i really wish i had one when faced with the inevitable arguing over liability in an insurance claim.

I was also road raged the other day in a display performed by a Mitsubishi Focus Evo that you would normally have to pay good money to a Pea**** at your local Stately home to see. If i had caught that on DVR, i'm sure it would have gone viral it was so unbelievably pointless and pathetic, oh and extremely dangerous.

I thought about using the phone, but this has the hassle of putting the phone in a cradle. lining it up, choosing the app blah de blah each time i get in the car. It isn't like you can chose when an accident will happen, so i need the convenience of just being there and starting each time i get in the car.

The convenience issue is what has put me off the likes of the Blackvue etc, whilst they look like great bits of kit with a quality video etc, i won't want to leave £200+ of kit stuck to my windscreen when parked up.

Yes i know temptation will exist to a certain level if left in the car and that a thief will worry about the cost _after_ he has nicked it, but as far as replacing it goes, a cheaper option is less painful on the wallet (plus the cost of a new side glass or whatever they broke to get in ).

So this is mind, my person preference above all would be a discreet model.

Video quality is important, but i'm not going to be using it for swirl spotting on passing cars. In the event of an accident, as long as it shows your position and the other cars actions then i can't see a lot else matters. It would be nice to see the reg no if a hit and run though. So i think HD recording is a must, even though the quality can obviously differ considerably from model to model.

I think a two way camera would be best, as it gives some coverage of the rear and sides as well as in front.

Now GPS and G Sensors seem like a great idea, but is the additional cost really necessary? From what i have read, the GPS lags quite bad so it even if you are stopped you can still be showing as travelling at 30mph, which if anything could end up going against you.

Ebay, DX etc have plenty to chose from, such as -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/X3000-in-car-DVR-/170939227798?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item27ccc59e96

http://dx.com/p/1-5-tft-5-0mp-wide-...er-w-usb-av-out-mini-hdmi-black-155169?item=1

*There are a few videos and links posted in various topics on the forum, so i thought this would be a good place for people to share experience, perhaps post links to what they have and how much it cost them and, if possible, post up some videos so we can gauge the quality of the recording and how wide an angle the lens is. :thumb:*

From what i have read, a lot of the Chinese type cheap ones are in generic bodies and, whilst models may look the same, the internals can different from different suppliers and, as such, the quality.

It all seems a bit of a minefield at the moment.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm certainly with you on some of the driving standards being shocking let alone a lot of these false claims being made etc.

I'm not sure on these in car recorders from e-bay, I have been looking at them but not too sure.

There are a couple of apps out there for this kind of thing though. I have one on my iPhone called Witness that might be worth a look.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have one of these, I tend NOT to use it to protect myself TBH...

I don't always agree with speed limits, and I am worried that footage could be used against me... so I'll take my chances of staying out the way of other idiots on the road, just as I have always done...

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, i've thought about the app route for the phone, but to be honest i do a fair amount of short journeys dropping off the kids, visiting customers and so on. It will be sod's law that the day i can't be bothered to set up the phone is the day i really wish i had.

I'm really swaying to the ebay options at the moment, as long as it works and records a reasonable video, then i guess it does its job.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I have one of these, I tend NOT to use it to protect myself TBH...
> 
> I don't always agree with speed limits, and I am worried that footage could be used against me... so I'll take my chances of staying out the way of other idiots on the road, just as I have always done...
> 
> :thumb:


This is one of reasons i am swaying towards a camera without GPS. :thumb:

It is things like being cut up on a roundabout or people in the wrong lanes causing accidents that are always difficult to prove, especially when the other driver is convinced they are in the right when clearly they are not. Speed shouldn't matter on video evidence in this type of scenario.

Take poor old Bidderman with his recent collision, video evidence could have put a different light on things.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> It is things like being cut up on a roundabout or people in the wrong lanes causing accidents that are always difficult to prove, especially when the other driver is convinced they are in the right when clearly they are not. *Speed shouldn't matter* on video evidence in this type of scenario.


I agree... it shouldn't.... but........

i can see how useful they are mind you....

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What one do you have Cuey?

Is it possible to put a video sample for reference?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I remember someone on another forum posted a video of something (but was in car camera), look at other videos and it was showing him on the motorway doing 120mph, so i think the GPS/speed recording can swing both ways tbh....

The blackvue looks good as its compact (within reason), im not soo keep on the ones with the screens as i could find that distracting and its not very, discrete.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I have read that right Rob, he posted a video of himself doing 120mph? You have to pretty stupid to post a video of yourself and provide your own convicting evidence :lol::lol:

I too can't see the point in the big drop down screens, although i can see the advantage of a little screen just to make sure you are recording the right thing.

I'd hate to spend £200+ on a Blackvue (not that i would) and find out i have a nice video of my dash board and bonnet!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> What one do you have Cuey?
> 
> Is it possible to put a video sample for reference?


I hope this works, I can't get into photobucket, so just copied my old thread with links... :lol: 









and the camera is this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300589529...91465&afsrc=1&clk_rvr_id=410249921980&afsrc=1

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Cuey :thumb:

This enforces my thinking that i don't need to spend £200 when £20 will suffice for most occasions. If someone had pulled into your path on a roundabout, it would have been clear to see.

The pressing question now on my mind is which one was it? Iceland or Costscutter?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a 10% off code for blackvue.

http://blackvue.co.uk/index.php/online-shop/blackvue-products/blackvue-dr380g-hd-with-gps-detail

This is the one to go for. You can turn off GPS/Sound etc. I just want one that works when I turn the car on and off when i switch the ignition off. Having to faff around with turning something on (similar to a satnav) seems pointless to me as it won't get used half the time through laziness.

It also has a parking function for those 'car park dings'.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you leave it in the car Andy? I'd be worried, i still take the front of my HU which is probably worth a £25 these days.

Being a paranoid insurance broker doesn't help. I've dealt with claims for damage as a result of loose change and empty packets of **** in a car before, the thief didn't know they were empty when he smashed the window.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Haven't got mine yet, saving up.






Really boring review but it gives you an idea on the size/placement. It sits behind the mirror and as it's black, most interiors are black you won't see it unless you really look.

You can unclip it too I believe. I have used an app on my iphone but most of the time I can't be bothered setting it up.


----------



## Cambelt (Jul 4, 2012)

I would add one thing to this. 

I think these would be very useful for showing what happened. 

However, don't think that just because speed isn't shown on the screen etc, doesn't mean that speed can't be calculated from the video.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If you crash due to speeding and the Police are involved (injury, death etc) then they'll know anyway and it's your fault.

However, there are many 50-50's and more that would have been sorted properly or at least much quicker, with one.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

This pic is right up to the window in a really lit place with the unit turned on. You can make it so the light is a diff colour (green for Skoda!) or off completely.

Anyone just passing wouldn't notice one. Prob too busy looking at the seat/dash too.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah, found it.

This is pretty recent and the perfect advert for getting an incar dvr.

http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/232185-firby-in-traffic-collision/

FF to about 25 secs if you're impatient. Guy denied it and damaged several cars until his ins saw this. Police also did him.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cambelt said:


> I would add one thing to this.
> 
> I think these would be very useful for showing what happened.
> 
> However, don't think that just because speed isn't shown on the screen etc, doesn't mean that speed can't be calculated from the video.


I see where you are coming from. My thinking would be that if you were doing say 33mph on a clear 30mph road, someone pulled out in front of you and the video was being used as evidence, I can see the third party insurers arguing contributory negligence because you were a couple of mph over the limit.

A video without the speed showing wouldn't cause these issues as it would not be obvious from the video footage. Doing 60mph in a 30 is a different matter, as that would be immediately obvious.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I see where you are coming from. My thinking would be that if you were doing say 33mph on a clear 30mph road, someone pulled out in front of you and the video was being used as evidence, I can see the third party insurers arguing contributory negligence because you were a couple of mph over the limit.
> 
> A video without the speed showing wouldn't cause these issues as it would not be obvious from the video footage. Doing 60mph in a 30 is a different matter, as that would be immediately obvious.


Speed = distance over time... so you will always know what speed the "camera" car is doing... you could use lamp posts for example...



But that is my whole issue... some idiot pulls out on me, I have them on camera, then it get's dropped as I was doing 5mph over the limit, or 50mph... whatever... my point is, MY speed isn't a contributing factor in them being idiots... but we all know how insurance companies work, and to me, this just gives them more evidence to use against the 'wrong' people...

Hence why, as I've said, I've stopped using it...

Speed doesn't and never has killed anyone, ever, in the history of the world, and it's getting used and abused far too much in order to punish people and raise revenues...

anyway, sorry for the rant! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm with you Cuey.

To be fair though, in those kind of circumstances you probably won't need to fall back on the camera as evidence.

It's where you hit someone in the back at 1 mph and there was only one person in the car, but a week later you get 4 personal injury whiplash claims and have no witnesses to prove otherwise (it does happen, far too often, i have even dealt with a case where a client hit an unattended parked car in a car park and had personal injury claims made against him!).

Or where someone cuts the corner turning into a junction and takes out the front of the car and then says on their claim form that you pulled out in front of them.

Or where they cut you up on a roundabout because they were in the wrong lane and push for 50/50.

Or like Bidderman, you pull over on a country lane and the TP barge past causing damage, then claim you didn't stop.

Speed isn't an issue in these sort of cases where a camera will be priceless.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I Agree with you... 

check out the camera I linked, very good (with a memory card upgrade) and I think it'll do the job very well for you...

:thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Speed doesn't and never has killed anyone, ever, in the history of the world,


Who was the chap that when asked if going fast scared him, replied something along the lines of..."Going fast doesn't scare me, but slowing down quickly does" or somehting like that?

I want to say it was Graham Hill, Moss or someone from that era. 

ooohhh that's gonna bug me now.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Even the blackvues are less than most peoples excess. Only takes one to pay off!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thing is if there's any doubt about your own speed you have the choice to use the video.

For example someone pulls out on you and generally that's a black and white case, unless you're driving like a total tool. 

But take the example of an accident my aunt experienced, person in front of her doing 10mph as they turn into a junction. Suddenly slams the brakes on and she bumps into their car. No damage done to either but all of a sudden she's got a claim going in for the driver and the three invisible passengers for back injuries mounting up to thousands. A camera such as this would prove a lot more than just someone bumping into the back of a car. 

Cueball, you're right speed doesn't kill it's suddenly stopping that does. Sadly though if you do drive excessively fast and by that I don't just mean creeping over the limit, it opens you up to more risk from the idiots that won't anticipate your speed correctly. 

Either way I'm happy to have a camera in the car that has GPS but I don't do enough driving to warrant a camera like the one above, although and impressive bit of kit.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bit of an update on this, i bought this http://dx.com/p/dual-5-0mp-lens-wide-angle-car-dvr-camcorder-w-16-ir-led-hdmi-tf-2-0-tft-lcd-127086 for just under £43.

Has it in the car a few weeks now and not had any problems.

You can select dual cam, front only or back only. I've put a 32gb class 1p micro SD in there so it can record a good amount of footage. 10 minute segments are circa 500mb.

I've tucked all the wires away and am running it off the cigarette lighter. I'll get some pics during daylight. The small ammoyance is that it comes with a mini USB charger and the hole on the camera is on the bottom, so it sticks out. There is a DC charger hole in the top which will make the cabling tidier and i'll sort that out one day when i get round to buying a DC charger that runs off the cigarette lighter.

You can choose single forward cam, single back cam or dual cam (either front and back or both forward).

Turns on when you start the car and automatically records. I've set mine to 10 min segments and it overwrites old files. You can set the screen to turn off after a minute of two so you forget it is there.

you can also set it to record for a number of minutes after you stop on an internal battery which charges each time it is powered on.

I chose not to bother with the GPS etc as it has a separate sender and seemed a bit pointless. For me i just wanted something that could recall an event if needed.

I've set mine slightly to the left of the mirror which is why the rear camera is angled more to the nearside (also means you don't see my ugly mug  ).

The infrared is pointless in the dark as all it does is light up the inside of the car. The camera isn't too bad in the dark though, you can see what is going on and make out reg nos. The "dark" footage was filmed at 4.30pm, so not pitch black, but full lights needed none the less.

Anyway, the videos have lost a little quality uploading to Youtube, but you get the idea. Turn up the speakers and you may hear a little Vtec too :driver: -


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Speed = distance over time... so you will always know what speed the "camera" car is doing... you could use lamp posts for example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have one and not real intention of using one. But ref above, at least you have the option of using the evidence; if it's favorable you have the can produce it, if it's not you could forget it was there.........and if it's REALLY bad you can lean over, eject the memory card and eat it!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a chap jump a red light this morning and we nearly collided.

It was at a cross roads where the right hand lanes go green (with an arrow) but the left hand lane has a separate traffic light, so there is no need for people turning right to give way.

The guy opposite was looking at the wrong set of lights.

If an accident occurred, he would have been convinced that his traffic light was green (although it was red and he was looking at the wrong lane's lights).

This would have been a messy claim and, without witnesses, both convinced we are in the right and the other in the wrong and no proof that either of us jumped a light.

Camlad would have told a different story though.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Bit of an update on this, i bought this http://dx.com/p/dual-5-0mp-lens-wide-angle-car-dvr-camcorder-w-16-ir-led-hdmi-tf-2-0-tft-lcd-127086 for just under £43.
> 
> Has it in the car a few weeks now and not had any problems.
> 
> ...


anychance of a few pics of the inside of your cabin ? i just want to see how tidy/neat it all looks.i wouldnt mind getting something like this for my car.but dont want the issue of wires all over the bloody place


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

Just to add I bought one from ebay a while back..

As it arrived..









Box contents









Fitted to my A6









Not a good pic because of the angle I took it at.. It looks a lot more neat in person..









Although this one had to be returned due to a fault a few of the guys on E46zone have been using them for years with no issues..

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251015670775

Sent from my GT-I9300 whilst munching a curry and driving an Audi!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Pictures of my DVR as promised.

As mentioned, the cable currently comes out the bottom from the mini usb socket, but there is a DC power socket on the top of the DVR, so i will eventually plug it in there.

I have tucked the cable under the roof lining, under the passenger window pillar trim and then under the glove compartment, feeding it round so it comes out next to the cigarette lighter.

Next job will be to hard wire it to the back of the cigarette lighter, but i will need to take the power adapter apart to do this and use the 12v - 5.2v converter that is built in.



















This is pretty much the view from the driver's seat, as you can see there is little obstruction to the view, far less than Zippy anyway. I picked this one as it was one of the smallest from the wide choice available and is quite a slim design.










A view from the outside. I stuck the suction cup against the black bit behind the wing mirror (stuck on sunshade kind of thing) which means the suction cup can't be seen from the outside. There is come condensation forming in this picture because i cleaned the window and within seconds it was misting up. I put the blowers on so i could take a picture and it cleared all bar anything that was stuck to the window. Anyway, you can't see the suction cup outside.

To be fair, due to the reflection off the window when looking inside the car it is quite difficult to spot anyway -










Finally a couple of close-ups -


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looks tempting for the taxi, Lloyd, but the interior shots arent that bright which i may need in the case of any "incident" i may ever be accused of


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Bought one as per cuey and aly's for 14 quid delivered on the bay... might end up going for the same one as shiny though since it has two angles. I just need to make sure its easy enough to rip out the memory card and snap it if the need arises (your honour)...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm on the memory card diet as we speak... :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

under £200.......

http://www.maplin.co.uk/novus-blackvue-gps-in-vehicle-witness-camera-517575


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

also liking the Roadhawk system


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

Dont know if anyone has been following this on MLR, but its another good arguement for an in-car dvr. It is a massive thread about an engine builders dispute with a tuning company over a failed engine.Basically the builder modified an engine for a customer, who then took it to the tuning company to map it. They claimed it ran for a while then failed totally and blamed the builder.Unknown to the mapper the car was fitted with a Roadhawk system which told a very different story, recording him driving the car, with 2 passengers, at high speeds and full boost in 30mph zones after the engine had supposedly failed, and several other trips including sandwich runs.It is a long thread, 105 pages so far but is a good read if you skip over the usual name calling posts ect. The customer finally reveals the footage on page 57, post no.843 after letting the mapper bury himself in lies.
http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=436437&highlight=roadhawk&page=57


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

flatfour said:


> Dont know if anyone has been following this on MLR, but its another good arguement for an in-car dvr. It is a massive thread about an engine builders dispute with a tuning company over a failed engine.Basically the builder modified an engine for a customer, who then took it to the tuning company to map it. They claimed it ran for a while then failed totally and blamed the builder.Unknown to the mapper the car was fitted with a Roadhawk system which told a very different story, recording him driving the car, with 2 passengers, at high speeds and full boost in 30mph zones after the engine had supposedly failed, and several other trips including sandwich runs.It is a long thread, 105 pages so far but is a good read if you skip over the usual name calling posts ect. The customer finally reveals the footage on page 57, post no.843 after letting the mapper bury himself in lies.
> http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=436437&highlight=roadhawk&page=57


Does Matt ever respond after the videos are posted?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

thinking of this one

http://www.chinavasion.com/china/wh...VR_With_GPS_Logger_-_G-sensor_-_Night_Vision/


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Getting a little more urgent now, taxi driver assaulted yesterday, albeit not seriously, so sooner the better I think


----------



## Mattam (Mar 9, 2013)

*In car recommendation?*

Hey guys, 
I'm looking for recommendations and opinion on DOD tech car cameras. Has anyone got one?

Matt


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dod ?


----------



## Mattam (Mar 9, 2013)

dod tech the brand name. I have heard that the car dvr is good... Has anyone got one? Is it really good? Have you got some experience with this brand?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Nah, just got a cheap in car dvr for the taxi, trying out one with infra red for the interior at night


----------



## Mattam (Mar 9, 2013)

*car camera useful?*

Is it useful? Have you got any accidents and the camera recorded what happends?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't ask, having a nightmare with it


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is amazing what you can pick up.

People pulling out in front of me at roundabouts, people in wrong lanes and cutting me up, people driving in bus lanes, people turning down no entry roads or no right turns...

The lastest trick seems to be people that can't turn left (on a dual carriage way town centre road) without swinging right out into the right hand land first. 

I reckon i could set up a website called "Swindon Crap Driving" and have at least a daily thread of dangerous or illegal manoeuvres.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

think im gonna have to send mine back


----------



## Mattam (Mar 9, 2013)

I would like to buy one... but i am still thinking which one. I found the article about new car dvr http://www.carcamcentral.com/articles/2013-dash-cameras-and-trends. What do you think about this cameras?


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.zavvi.com/electronics/camcorders/prestigio-roadrunner-hd-car-video-recorder/10569878.html

Got this works a treat


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mattam said:


> I would like to buy one... but i am still thinking which one. I found the article about new car dvr http://www.carcamcentral.com/articles/2013-dash-cameras-and-trends. What do you think about this cameras?


I'm on the iPhone, and viewing that site on here is a nightmare!


----------



## Mattam (Mar 9, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> I'm on the iPhone, and viewing that site on here is a nightmare!


No prob. I'm very hesitant...


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

I have or had a in car dvr, its great for capturing idiots on the M4 etc and thats the main reason for getting one, although like the OP said I wouldn't want to leave £200 worth on the windscreen.

One of my suppliers sells these so I got one to try and I was very impressed by them.

*However last night someone helped themselves to it from my car;*

Got in my car this morning, started up, and then noticed my in car dvr (witness) camera was missing. umm checked with the SWMBO that she hadn't taken it, nope.

so looks like someone had helped themselves to it during the night, they took all the wriing the GPS unit the lot. Nothing else had been taken, they even left my LED torch in the glovebox!

No sign of any damage, I may of left the car unlocked or accidently pressed the unlock button I can't be sure, but we live in a quiet lane of only 3 houses so no one walks past as its a dead end.

Rang 101 to report it to the Police, they were very good even though I knew they couldn't do much about it. Anyway they have just rang me to say they want to fingerprint the car.

Car was parked very close in between the RS and the Disco, and you can't see the cars from the road as they are behind the caravan. No door damage on the other cars either, and the car is 2 foot from my front door of the house. cheeky ****ers.

Not nice having your own private space invaded. Time to buy a baseball bat!!

So keep an eye on ebay for a cheap in car dvr in the *Swindon **wiltshire *area!!

Mark


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. Check Gumtree as well mate.

A girl i used to work with had her car stereo stolen a few years back. Believe it or not they cut the wires and put insulation tape on the end of each wire!


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Sorry to hear this. Check Gumtree as well mate.
> 
> A girl i used to work with had he car stereo stolen a few years back. Believe it or not they cut the wires and put insulation tape on the end of each wire!


I will keep an eye on the local gumtree for sure. Just seems very strange for someone to do that outside my house when I live down a dead end lane of 3 houses!! @ Least they didn't touch the RS!

Off to Gablecross tonight as the police want to check for fingerprints.

cheers,
Mark


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> It is amazing what you can pick up.
> 
> People pulling out in front of me at roundabouts, people in wrong lanes and cutting me up, people driving in bus lanes, people turning down no entry roads or no right turns...
> 
> ...


every day I see lots of near misses, the best one is in the morning going from the A419 left onto the M4 Eastbound, you always get people in the right hand lane at the roundabout taking the 1st exit, and cutting people up who are in the inside lane going straight on to Marlborough. Just because they are too lazy to wait a few minutes in the queue..

It gets my goat !!

Greenbridge roundabout is another good one, coming from Town you need to be in the right hand lane to go straight on to Oxford Rd, but you see people in the left hand lane swinging out right to go straight on.

To be fair the lanes are incorrectly marked there!! council sort it out.

Just a few things I have noticed since moving here!

Mark


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Worse two spots in Swindon are the roundabout outside Halfords & the bottom of Commercial Road. Approaching the Halford Roundabout heading towards town, both lanes go straight on and into two lanes on exit of the roundabout. The road is marked to this effect. People always get into the right hand lane and cut across into the left hand lane on exit. Whilst the layout of the road a bit further on has changed recently, the approach and exit to this roundabout has not changed.

The bottom of Commercial Road is terrible too. There are three lanes on approach from Farnsby Street, the left and middle to go straight on and the right hand to turn right into Milton Road. This is clearly marked by the arrows on approach. However, when they relaid that bit of road on the s bend, in the council's wisdom, they got rid of the dotted line that force people to actually follow the path of the road and keep you in lane. This now means that people always get in right hand lane for Milton Road and cut across the path of people to go straight on.

I contacted the council about both these danger spots as they could easily be resolved by marking the lanes with dotted lines. The council's response was that the arrows on approach are more than clear enough, which obviously they are not.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Whats a reasonable, permanent, low key dvr?

I want to avoid a visible and removable one thanks


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm considering getting one, definitely need one in Swindon, terrible driving round here.

Noticed issues on Cricklade Road at the double mini roundabout, people going left on the second roundabout using the right hand lane for the first one, as a consequence nearly taking the front off other cars who have correctly used the left hand lane for the first roundabout

And Blunsdon lights turning right from Thamesdown Drive across the A419.
2 lanes into 3, before you turn get into either for the A419 and the left for going straight across into Blunsdon. You certainly don't use the right hand lane to go straight on as you cut across all the other lanes then. See it nearly everyday


----------

